# Canting With The Hathcock Target Sniper



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm not an expert or anything, and I can have difficulty getting my ideas out while the camera is rolling... please be patient with me.

This is based on my experience with the HTS and a supplement to the review I did here.

I'm sure some, maybe even all of this has been discussed before... but some of this is just what I have noticed while using my slingshot when starting out. I'm hoping by sharing this maybe it will help someone that's new too. 






Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That is the key to shooting the Hathcock. I learned it by experience and checking in the mirror. I believe that is why some people have a hard time with it.


----------



## Grizz (Jul 29, 2014)

treefork said:


> That is the key to shooting the Hathcock. I learned it by experience and checking in the mirror. I believe that is why some people have a hard time with it.


I just got a hatchcock and I'm having a hard time, since the video is down, can you tell me what is the key to shooting it?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Grizz said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > That is the key to shooting the Hathcock. I learned it by experience and checking in the mirror. I believe that is why some people have a hard time with it.
> ...


The video was taken down . Check your grip occasionally till good form is a habit . A mirror or self video will help .Practice,Practice and more practice is the key . Nobody picks up a sling shot and is a crack shot immediately . Give it time and have fun in the meantime !

Good luck !


----------



## Grizz (Jul 29, 2014)

treefork said:


> Grizz said:
> 
> 
> > treefork said:
> ...


When I was a kid in the 70's I had a folding wrist rocket slingshot and absolutely could not miss. From what I remember, I was strictly point shooting, look at the target, draw back, release and hit the target without any type of form. Ahhh, to be young again I haven't shot a slingshot since then but I have been shooting longbow and recurves for the past 20+ years, so shooting instinctively is relativity easy for me.

With the HTS I find the thumb section out of place and I'm being forced to use a tight grip to hold it, which is very out of place for me since I use a very loose grip, high wrist on my bows. With the HTS I'm finding I need a very low wrist type of hold.

I have pretty large hands and I think I'm not holding it correctly. Should my thumb grip at the knuckle, wrap around or let the section or should I rest it on the pad of my thumb?? I have also considered shaving the thumb section down a little bit but considering what I paid for the G10, I have a hard time with that thought...

And yes I have been shooting with every possible grip I can think of, for long periods of time, trying to see which works best, but I cant get consistent results with any hold and none are comfortable with my thumb out so far? I noticed the other day that the forker not in a vertical position when I shoot, the thumb fork is closer to me due to my hold, is this bad??


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Grizz said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Grizz said:
> ...


With any slingshot you need to have one fork on top of the other and equal distance from the face . Trust me . The Hathcock will shoot more accurate than your childhood slingshot . There are many variables in shooting a slingshot . Once you learn , shooting anything else will be easy . I suspect the fact that you used a wrist brace before , you may have developed a lazy wrist habit when in full draw . You don't need heavy bands . Learn to shoot with light bands . It took me quite awhile to get the hang of it . You will become more aware of yourself while practicing . Hold off on any modification of the slingshot frame until you get more experience and get the feel of the shot . " Don't over think the shot ". Focus on the target and not the sling shot ! Give it time and keep it fun .


----------

